# Swedish Mod. 94/14



## sneakers (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can either get a original carbine sling for my 94/14 cavalry carbine ? Or a detailed pitcher of same, or the sling specs. I know it is suppose to 54" long, but I need the spacing and number of adjustment holes at both the upper buckle end and the lower butt end so I can have a reproduction made. I have the lower butt buckle and leather and can fabricate a new buckle for the upper end but I need the specs on the sling. Can any body help?
Thanks: Sneakers


----------

